# ammo suggestions



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, since the other firearms sight i go to didnt tell me what i wanted to know ( i said "critter" and i got 12 responces posting pictures of some hideous green creature named critter...) SO...

Which .410 slug would be better for hunting? 3" silver bear slugs or 2 1/2" Federal slugs?

Thanks!


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

No matter wich brand you buy you should try to get 3" or at least 2 3/4" shells for slugs


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

thak you deer hunter.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I shoot an 870 with a fully rifled barrel and the 2 3/4 sabot slugs are more accurate that the 3". I shoot the Rem. copper sabots and have had good luck.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd buy both and try them out to see which patterns the best.....they will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks again.

interesting springer, i didnt realize you could get sabots for teh .410 guage.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry Mr. Trooper, I forgot to say that I shoot a 12 ga. I'm not sure if they make them for the 410.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i didnt think so. iv never seen a rifledbarrel for a .410 any-hoo.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

go the 3" slugs i know for expierence anything under 3 out of a .410 is worthless


----------

